# Shots of Downtown



## Robshoots (Sep 30, 2021)

I'm working on processing B&W images and think I might be making progress.  It seems to be a rather steep learning curve.  I'm especially trying to get images with high contrast and know enough now to look for high contrast scenes, so at least that's a start.  Comments welcome.  Thanks.

1.





2.




3.




4.




5.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 30, 2021)

Nice set but 3 and 4 for me........


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 30, 2021)

-

…  really dig the first two!


----------



## Space Face (Sep 30, 2021)

Cool abstracts and clever use of angles.  Interesting set.


----------



## Robshoots (Sep 30, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice set but 3 and 4 for me........


Thanks, Jeff.  #4 is okay, but while I like the subject in #3 there is just something not quite right about it.  And maybe it’s the subject itself.  I’ll fiddle with it some more.


----------



## Robshoots (Sep 30, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> …  really dig the first two!


Thanks very much.  I like them as well.  I was pretty sure when I saw the shots that they would produce the look I was after.  I’m still learning how to see in black and white.


----------



## Robshoots (Sep 30, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Cool abstracts and clever use of angles.  Interesting set.


Thank you kindly.


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 30, 2021)

I like the set, especially #1 and #2 for the abstract vision, and #4, just because I like old time cinemas. I understand your feeling on #3, it's not quite centered, and that one would lend itself to being symmetrical. Maybe moving the point of the corner to the top, and creating a triangle of sky one either side?


----------



## Robshoots (Sep 30, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> I like the set, especially #1 and #2 for the abstract vision, and #4, just because I like old time cinemas. I understand your feeling on #3, it's not quite centered, and that one would lend itself to being symmetrical. Maybe moving the point of the corner to the top, and creating a triangle of sky one either side?


Thanks for the suggestion, Jeff.  You’re right about the building being a tad off center.  I should have been about two steps to the left.  Moving the building to the top of the frame is good, too.  My earlier comment referred to the black and white quality of the photo.  It just seemed a bit muddy, for lack of a better word, but now I think it might be the original colors of the building.


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 1, 2021)

Great use of shapes and angles in #1 & #2.  Nice work.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 1, 2021)

This is a style that I have no experience in, but I do know they are interesting to me. The conversion works well because of the pronounced contrast in shadows created by angles and lines, IMO.


----------



## Robshoots (Oct 1, 2021)

stapo49 said:


> Great use of shapes and angles in #1 & #2.  Nice work.


Thank you.  I appreciate that.


----------



## Robshoots (Oct 1, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> This is a style that I have no experience in, but I do know they are interesting to me. The conversion works well because of the pronounced contrast in shadows created by angles and lines, IMO.


Thank you, Dean.  I also find that architectural abstract style interesting.  Maybe I should follow that lead.  I appreciate the comment.


----------



## Robshoots (Oct 1, 2021)

AcheterDesActions said:


> I must say : impressive !


Thank you very much.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 1, 2021)

1 and 2 for the win. 3 and 5 needs the midtones bumped up a little. Overall, really nice set. Don't be afraid to bump up the blacks and shadows a little. I know you want contrast but in 4 a little detail in the shadows would strengthen it for me but that is purely taste.


----------



## Robshoots (Oct 1, 2021)

Thank you!  I appreciate the advice.  I’ll have another go at them.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 1, 2021)

Cool stuff, I like the fist couple a lot.


----------



## Robshoots (Oct 1, 2021)

TATTRAT said:


> Cool stuff, I like the fist couple a lot.


Thank you.  They are the best of the bunch.


----------



## slat (Oct 3, 2021)

Nice set. Like 1 & 2 for the great abstract look you captured.


----------



## Robshoots (Oct 3, 2021)

slat said:


> Nice set. Like 1 & 2 for the great abstract look you captured.


Thanks very much!


----------



## BadRad (Oct 5, 2021)

Robshoots said:


> I'm working on processing B&W images and think I might be making progress.  It seems to be a rather steep learning curve.  I'm especially trying to get images with high contrast and know enough now to look for high contrast scenes, so at least that's a start.  Comments welcome.  Thanks.
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 248924
> ...


Well done, and good progress. Fun stuff.   Not sure of your workflow but I might be tempted to convert film to a digital file (is via Epson scanner)  and bump the contrast in PS, etc.  Otherwise, if memory serves, there are more/less contrasty film developers, and times of development, and of course the Ansel approach of under expose and over develop, etc etc in his iconic books on Film and Print.  (He was way ahead of PS.)  Maybe not what you were looking for here, but you might have kindled an old interest in this old brain cell.   Then there's always shooting in digital, and editing for BW?  Your shot of Fox may have that muddy feel but also could be over-baked polarizer or red filter.  So maybe reduce either in the edit?


----------



## EventArtist (Oct 5, 2021)

Robshoots said:


> … when I saw the shots that they would produce the look I was after.  I’m still learning how to see in black and white.


To help “see in B&W” remember that tones representing “colors” do not have the same visual contrast as the original colors; that’s where all the (old) “color filters for B&W” help. 
• If you are shooting B&W Film, you probably have some of those “Wratten”filters already: various red–orange–yellow (#25/A, #15/G, #8/K2) to darken skies & other blue subject areas or lighten warm-colored subject areas (*like Bricks in the Wall of your Photo-3*), and various green (#11/X1) to lighten foliage, etc. 
• If you are shooting Color Digital and “converting” to B&W Digital, you have the same options—with digital instant adjustment feedback—for avoiding having Different-Color Tones becoming essentially Same-Gray Tones.


----------



## Robshoots (Oct 5, 2021)

BadRad said:


> Well done, and good progress. Fun stuff.   Not sure of your workflow but I might be tempted to convert film to a digital file (is via Epson scanner)  and bump the contrast in PS, etc.  Otherwise, if memory serves, there are more/less contrasty film developers, and times of development, and of course the Ansel approach of under expose and over develop, etc etc in his iconic books on Film and Print.  (He was way ahead of PS.)  Maybe not what you were looking for here, but you might have kindled an old interest in this old brain cell.   Then there's always shooting in digital, and editing for BW?  Your shot of Fox may have that muddy feel but also could be over-baked polarizer or red filter.  So maybe reduce either in the edit?


Thanks for your input.  I do shoot digital exclusively; although, I have thought about film now that I’m doing more B&W.  It brings back memories of the old Olympus 0M-2 and the darkroom in the closet.  I did go back and make some changes to the original posts after receiving advice.  Definite improvements.


----------



## ParadiseBizz (Oct 9, 2021)

I would recommend you to work on every single color separately until you're happy with your results. Meaning: with the Hue/Saturation tool you also increase or decrease each color's Lightness.
Once done with your image you can use the Curves tool to adjust for the right contrast - and again you can do this for the entire image as for RGB individual. Hope this helps


----------



## Robshoots (Oct 9, 2021)

ParadiseBizz said:


> I would recommend you to work on every single color separately until you're happy with your results. Meaning: with the Hue/Saturation tool you also increase or decrease each color's Lightness.
> Once done with your image you can use the Curves tool to adjust for the right contrast - and again you can do this for the entire image as for RGB individual. Hope this helps


It does.  Thank you much.


----------

